# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  proxima kdd en barcelona

## A.Marin

empezad a proponer fechas

----------


## The Black Prince

Eco :Confused:

----------


## The Black Prince

Ecoooo

----------


## The Black Prince

Ecooooo

----------


## The Black Prince

Ecooooooooooo

----------


## angelilliks

¿Domingo 22? ¿Sábado 28?

----------


## Ritxi

No se ni como lo tengo para ir, así que proponer vosotros y ya me amoldaré

----------


## MAURI

no tengo ni idea!!
seguir proponiendo y os digo!!!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Seguramente me apunte, ahora ya he acabado la escula, bien!

Por cierto ¿Nadie irá a Santa Susanna a la Fira Mágica?


Saludos!

----------


## pujoman

Alomejor esta puedo venir!! :twisted: 

lo de santa susana cuando es?¿

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> lo de santa susana cuando es?¿


Hay un hilo que abrí yo en el apartado de encuentros  :Wink1: 

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

el dia 22 :Confused:  ante un sanjuan y mi unico día junto el 23 y 24 de junio que tengo vacanciones desde hace mucho y hasta agosto,.. uhmmm.yo los sabados mal,... trabajo todooooooo el dia (y noche) así que por mi cualquier domingo excepto el del 22 que sino mi mujer me mata.

----------


## angelilliks

Domingo 29 entonces.

----------


## MagMinu

Me va bién cualquier dia, menos San Juan, calro :P

Espero qeu podamos todos coincidir en un dia para quedar.

----------


## A.Marin

yo creo que seria mejor el sabado 28 ya que creo que los domingo es mejor para estar en familia, pero bueno es decison de todos vosotros mismos.

P.D:espero que en esta kdd empiece a venir alguna maga.

----------


## A.Marin

que os parece kedar el sabado 28 contestad, por cierto dante un par de cosas.
1 hoy me he comprado 2 micros "sin cables uno de petaka y otro de mano lo digo por te hacen falta me pegas el toque.
2 para cuando el 2 concurso de magia.

----------


## The Black Prince

> que os parece kedar el sabado 28 contestad, por cierto dante un par de cosas.
> 1 hoy me he comprado 2 micros "sin cables uno de petaka y otro de mano lo digo por te hacen falta me pegas el toque.
> 2 para cuando el 2 concurso de magia.


Yo puedo ir, por cierto Mariiiiiiing sabes algo de eso?

----------


## SIGLATTI

Yo el sabado tengo un compromiso y no podre ir, si lo haceis el Domingo, alli nos veremos, ni no ya nos veremos a la proxima. Eso, eso, para cuando el 2º concurso, yo me perdi el primero, pero el segundo no me lo pierdo ni de coña.

----------


## A.Marin

[quote="The Black Prince"]


> Yo puedo ir, por cierto Mariiiiiiing sabes algo de eso?


especifica que acabo de llegar de trabajar y no estoy muy despierto aun, si lo dices por el concurso de magia eso dante.

----------


## A.Marin

> Yo puedo ir, por cierto Mariiiiiiing sabes algo de eso?


especifica que acabo de llegar de trabajar y no estoy muy despierto aun, si lo dices por el concurso de magia eso dante.[/quote]

----------


## MagNity

bueno, yo cuando empece en su dia a abrir post para quedadas propuse ir variando entre viernes sabados y domingos para posiblitar a todo el mundo. ya que por ejemplo yo los sabados los trabajo por la mañana, la tarde y la noche es decir toda una boda.... y no soy el unico caso. Así que lo bueno es que fueramos variando y así todos podemos ir. 
si está se hace sabado pues perfecto, yo no podré ir como otros, pero si pido pues que la próxima se haga un domingo. que os parce la idea de ir alternando?

----------


## angelilliks

Yo si es domingo también puedo.

----------


## A.Marin

si es en domingo yo no puedo anoser que sea por la mañana,si quereis yo por la tarde tengo un acto de clausuara de un programa de ocio alternativo, quien quiera esta invitado, eso si quien venga le invitare ha algo.

----------


## SIGLATTI

A mi el Domingo me va bien a cualquier hora, asi que si os animais por la mañana por mi no hay problema si quereis incluso podemos hacer una barbacoa en mi casa, asi que ya sabeis, ir poniendo ideas.

----------


## mralonso

apartir del 27 estare en madrid xd

y preparaos, que llego con las pilas cargadas y conectado directamente a la coriente  ¡ ¡ ¡¡ ¡¡¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡

y perdon x tardar, e estado 3 meses sin internet xd

un saludo magico para todos ¡ ¡

----------


## angelilliks

A este ritmo nos va a pillar el toro. Si es el fin de semana del 28 me da igual cuando sea, tengo el fin de semana libre. ¿Dónde va a ser? ¿Quién va a ir?

----------


## dante

Que os parece ir montando un 2º concurso para Septiembre?.
Lo montaría antes pero estando agosto de por medio, creo que en Julio no da tiempo, y en agosto todo el mundo estará fuera. Si me decis que si lo empiezo a montar ya.
PD: el 28 voy a la quedada.

----------


## pujoman

Es Bastante seguro de que pueda ir!!!

y lo del concurso ....me parece bien!!!

saludoss

----------


## MagNity

dante, cuenta conmigo para montarlo,...claro que creo que eso ya lo sabías,.. es lo que tiene que seas mentalista,...xD
i a ver esa quedada!!!! que alguien que pueda organizar un poco,... que meta mano please...

----------


## A.Marin

lugar donde siempre.
hora :Confused: 
tenemos 2 opciones por la mañana o por la tarde vosotros decidis la eleccion es vuestra, o no?...

----------


## Josep M.

Eo!

No me queda claro que dia se queda, si el 28 o el domingo.
Probablemente venga (a menos que sea el domingo por la tarde).

Que alguien me diga el lugar, porfi, que yo no he podido asistir a ninguna kdd desde tiempos immemoriables....

Siau!

JM  :Wink1: 

P.D.: Alguien se trae la invisible?

----------


## dante

Yo entiendo que es el 28, sino que alguien me corrija.
ya he abierto el post para el 2º concurso en anuncios y noticias magicas.

Saludos!!

----------


## SIGLATTI

Yo no podre ir  :-( , pero quiero ver esas fotos el mismo lunes!
Que os lo paseis en grande! :P

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo voy, supongo.

----------


## A.Marin

si es el dia 28, la proxima kdd sera en domingo, solo falta decdir la hora os parece a las 5 de la tarde :Confused:  :Confused: ??

----------


## angelilliks

Es que el 28 es sábado y el 29 es el domingo.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo el sábado no podré, ya nos veremos en otra

----------


## SIGLATTI

Si hay gente para el Domingo podemos hacer una segunda parte, que opinais?

----------


## angelilliks

Que si puedo voy a las dos . Aunque en la segunda tendré que traerme el tupperware de casa :D

Aun así creo que el domingo es  el día que puede venir más gente, no sé, como veais. Yo este fin de semana lo tengo libre.

----------


## Ritxi

David mañana te digo si puedo ir

Seguro que Nity estará contento si se queda también domingo por la mañana

----------


## A.Marin

necesito saver si:
Dante,
andrew,
mauri,
black 
asistireis el sabado para tratar de un tema.

----------


## A.Marin

este mensage lo pongo por si viene alguien nuev@:
normalmente kedamos el el cafe zurich:

exactamente al lado entre zurich y en centro comercial el triangle,
nos reconocereis facilmente, normalmente tenemos unas barajas en la mano o aciendo cosillas
por si no saveis la situacion esta al lado mismo de la salida de catalunya metro/fgc (ferrocatas como dicen algunos) 
http://11870.com/pro/19239
, como la anterios dejo mi movil por si acaso no os aclarais. 685 20 30 70

----------


## angelilliks

¿Y la hora?

----------


## Ritxi

Al final si podré ir el sabado pero claro trabajo hasta las 9
¿os quedareis a cenar? 
¿Luego saldremos?

----------


## The Black Prince

Si que vengo si.Angeelikis trae eso que haremos bussines.

----------


## The Black Prince

> Que si puedo voy a las dos . Aunque en la segunda tendré que traerme el tupperware de casa :D
> 
> Aun así creo que el domingo es  el día que puede venir más gente, no sé, como veais. Yo este fin de semana lo tengo libre.


Yo tengo una orgia....pero creo que ellas me esperarán.....xDDDD

----------


## angelilliks

:Lol:

----------


## Josep M.

Yo si hay alguien que se queda a cenar, me apunto.

A qué hora hemos quedado? a las 5  :Confused: 

JM




> Al final si podré ir el sabado pero claro trabajo hasta las 9
> ¿os quedareis a cenar? ¿Luego saldremos?

----------


## A.Marin

si a las 5 como siempre yo tardare un poco mas que tengo que ir un segundo a una tienda a buscar una factura.

----------


## pujoman

que soleis hacer...street magic o Bar magic?

saludos!!

----------


## dante

mas bar magic, aunque ahora que ya tenemos buen tiempo por las calles podríamos hacer alguna cosita diferente si queréis, aunque yo prefiero mas de bar.

----------


## SIGLATTI

Que paso?
nadie cuenta nada?
estais con resaca todavia? 8)

----------


## Josep M.

Bueno, fue una tarde muy tranquila; no hubo ni street magic ni fotos.

Charla en el viena de 5 a 10. Ritxi vino hacia el final y nos animó la fiesta un poco con una rutinilla de cartas y unas gomitas.

A ver si la proxima vez nos lanzamos un poco a hacer magia a la gente!

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## MagNity

esta claro que sin Alonso, no os tirais a la piscina,..jejejeje

----------


## The Black Prince

> esta claro que sin Alonso, no os tirais a la piscina,..jejejeje


No, no somos magos piscineros.

Explicación Made in Maestro Miguel Ajo and Jose que soy yo.

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=O9zL_NGdkh4

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Enorme el Prince-gag
Supremo el video!
No lo conocia, jajajaja

----------


## Ritxi

Bueno al final Angel y yo nos animamos un poquillo,hasta las 3, en casa de un amigo y unas amigas ( que estaban de muy bien ver, verdad angel?)

estubimos a punto de hacer un juego a 4 manos con culebreo, pero me rile ya que no estaba practicado, queda pendiente.


Por lo demás gracias tambien a Fabian y a Josep M. por esperarme hasta tan tarde

----------


## angelilliks

De nada hombre, gracias a ti por llevarme a mi casa a esas horas. Tengo ya practicado el culebreo en bonito, cuando quieras lo hacemos a 4 manos. Si sabes hacer una presa con la mano izquierda lo hacemos a una mano cada uno. Nos queda pendiente este juego.

Me lo pasé muy bien haciendo juegos la verdad, para la proxima si me quereis me enchufo tambien  :Lol:  

PD: Sí y me ponían ojitos  :Lol:

----------


## MagNity

pos entonces ya sabemos quien es el mago piscinero del grupo.
Si mi habilidad lo permite (cosa que no es grande de momento), soy zurdo y creo no ser el único, así que a pares siempre va mejor,...xD

----------

